
Ask PG: Could we have the SOPA censorship label up on HN's logo today? - Archio
http://americancensorship.org/
======
coderdude
One of the few sites where people _really_ care about this issue and half the
comments in this thread are people wondering why we should even bother. I'd
laugh if I wasn't so disappointed in you.

------
tptacek
Doesn't that just beg everyone to submit SOPA stories to the site? Have we
learned anything at all new about SOPA in the past 24 hours?

~~~
Archio
Read benbsholz's comment (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3243628>)...

It really doesn't hurt to remind people about this and make sure they take
action. The future of open source software is at the core of HN, and it could
really get affected by this legislation.

~~~
tptacek
Is that a "no"? Because (if it wasn't obvious) that's what I suspect to be the
case about these SOPA stories: that they tend to contain little if any new
information about SOPA.

~~~
benbscholz
Getting people to watch the stream is enough. Check it out if you haven't.

~~~
tptacek
The stream is a great HN submission. Thanks.

------
Achshar
if google, yahoo, ebay, reddit, mozilla, zynga, AOL, twitter, facebook,
linkedIn, etc can do it then i can't see why HN (being all about dev and
startup community) can't do it.

~~~
larrys
"If ... can do it"

Of all of the above companies you listed, as of right now, it's only on
reddit.com

~~~
JoshTriplett
<http://boingboing.net/?p=129579>

Check out the logos at the bottom.

~~~
larrys
The "can do it" refers to the question "could we have the SOPA censorship
label up on HN's logo today?" (Similar to what was done at
<http://www.avc.com> for example.)

The comment I am commenting on says:

"if google, yahoo, ebay, reddit, mozilla, zynga, AOL, twitter, facebook,
linkedIn, etc can do it then i can't see why HN (being all about dev and
startup community) can't do it."

So "can do it" doesn't refer to signing a letter (which can't be done now
anyway) it refers to putting the censorship label over the logo. The majority
of the companies mentioned did not do that which was the point that I was
making.

------
maeon3
Put down that book citizen, there are copyrighted words in there that you
haven't paid for yet. Dont make me taze you.

It's coming, sooner or later, the only thing we can do is fight it like
alcohol drinkers did with prohibition.

------
suivix
Could we _not_ turn HN into an activist site? Thanks.

------
genieyclo
Why?

~~~
Torn
Because the ideas behind freedom of speech and 'routing around damage' are the
main reasons behind the Internet's success.

~~~
genieyclo
I don't see what exactly changing y18.gif would accomplish...

Happy feelings? Seems like you're preaching to the choir.

~~~
benbscholz
I have been reading about this all week, but having a banner on my Mozilla
home page reminded me to write my congressmen. I can't hurt to remind people
about this -- especially considering the impact it is going to have on the
users of this site.

